# Cheap student and teacher Lightroom 4



## HoneyBadger (Sep 6, 2012)

Just doing my part by posting this. If you are a student or teacher and need lightroom 4. Check out the current deal on amazon for the student and teacher version, shipped and sold by amazon.com. It is out of stock but I just got mine backordered at 32.99. To me the savings is worth the wait to get it back in stock. Sure it won't be too long.


----------



## sjp010 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Ordered one myself just now.


----------



## Irishpanther (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you! Just ordered mine too. (and I'd thought I got a good deal on LR3 when i picked it up in march for $60 or $70) Wasn't planning on upgrading for quite a while.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice. I just got LR3 a couple months ago but it doesn't support my camera's raw files so I have to get the LR4...dirt cheap though.


----------



## SDsc0rch (Sep 6, 2012)

holy MOLEY that's a good deal

i've already got it though.. 

and its good for two installations so.. i'm set for this comp and the next.......

its a good deal for someone though : )

(lucky BASTards!)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm suprised that a student version is shipped by Amazon. My son (a student) has bought the student version in the past, and Adobe always shipped it, but only after he sent a photo of his student ID, or some other way of proving he was a student.
Maybe with the lower prices, its no longer required?


----------



## sjp010 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm suprised that a student version is shipped by Amazon. My son (a student) has bought the student version in the past, and Adobe always shipped it, but only after he sent a photo of his student ID, or some other way of proving he was a student.
> Maybe with the lower prices, its no longer required?



I got the student/teacher version of LR3 - also from Amazon. If I recall, you need to get a verification code or the installation won't proceed - and you get that directly from Adobe by providing a scan of a valid student/faculty ID or something like that. Takes only a day or so as long as you're a legit student or teacher.


----------

